# How to stay healthy in the New Normal?



## Emily Starton (Oct 15, 2020)

The health crisis has definitely changed our daily routines, be it at home or at work. How do you stay healthy in this new normal?


----------



## mgr22 (Oct 15, 2020)

Other than COVID-19 prophylaxis, I don't think I've changed much about managing my health. At 67, I try to balance what I want to do against what I shouldn't do. For example, I'm more careful about what I eat than I was, say, 10 years ago. I also cut myself lots more slack than I used to when I'm feeling sick or sore. 

To me, aging is mostly about dealing with loss -- of friends, family, and function. It's an ongoing struggle between accepting changes and carrying on as before. Finding a workable middle ground is a big part of staying healthy.


----------



## sagetosummit395 (Oct 31, 2020)

Remembering healthy isn't just physical, but also mental, is key- and finding a way to intertwine them.
No surprise that physical activity/working out gives off endorphins, and struggling with routine significantly drops off endorphins, and turns into an ugly cycle. Balance is necessary in all areas of life.
*Easy fixes* ---
- Vitamin D is everything, real or supplemental. 
- Not slumping into easy potholes of binge eating because the fridge is 10 feet away and boredom takes over. Our calorie intake has significantly dropped from our normal active lives- yet hydration is still key. Just because we're not as active, doesn't mean we don't still need it. 
- pick up a new hobby, project around the house, something to look forward to- other than work, etc.
- I still plan my days off: wake up and get to bed around the same time every day regardless- trying to stay in some form of my "normal" circadian rhythm
*Exercise wise* ---
- I put a pull up bar in a doorway that I pass through often. Every time I pass through the doorway, I do as many pull ups as I can. All day, every day.
- I found some at home work outs and made a space in my house to work out/stretch/yoga/etc. When I'm there, it's just like showing up to the gym/showing up to work, I'm there to do work and not be distracted. When the weights are put away and the mat is rolled back, I'm done, I've left the gym and I did what I came to do. Sense of accomplishment. 

I start my day the "make your bed" speech in mind, 
by Naval Adm. William H. McRaven, ninth commander of U.S. Special Operations Command ---
*“If you want to change the world, start off by making your bed. If you make your bed every morning, you will have accomplished the first task of the day. It will give you a small sense of pride, and it will encourage you to do another task, and another, and another..."*


----------



## Emily Starton (Nov 3, 2020)

Thank you for sharing your thoughts, it is really important to stay healthy especially that lockdowns and imposed safety protocols are not safe at all. Like wearing masks, where many studies show that it is ineffective and harmful but why do the leading health agency is pushing it. Also, here comes the vaccines that are starting to roll-out. Do you think this is the answer to Covid-19?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 3, 2020)

Emily Starton said:


> Also, here comes the vaccines that are starting to roll-out. Do you think this is the answer to Covid-19?



No.  Covid-19 has already shown its ability to mutate without losing its effectiveness much.  Unless they manage to isolate and key on a specific genome that is present in every variation, vaccines while bebeficial to many, will have limited effectiveness.


----------



## mgr22 (Nov 3, 2020)

Emily Starton said:


> Thank you for sharing your thoughts, it is really important to stay healthy especially that lockdowns and imposed safety protocols are not safe at all. Like wearing masks, where many studies show that it is ineffective and harmful but why do the leading health agency is pushing it. Also, here comes the vaccines that are starting to roll-out. Do you think this is the answer to Covid-19?



"...lockdowns and imposed safety protocols are not safe at all" is a pretty broad statement, wouldn't you say? So is "many studies" showing masks are harmful. I could understand if you were merely concerned about the economic consequences of lockdowns, or that masks alone aren't the answer, but "harmful masks" doesn't pass the smell test for me.


----------



## Ronfyre (Nov 28, 2020)

I've embraced the yoga mat (while holding my nose).  Helped me to overcome a back issue that I had last year and just continued doing it hard when my gym shut down.  Changed my whole mental state from being a weekend warrior with weights to steady every day and focusing on my core instead of the "show" in other muscle groups.  Also, embracing first thing in the morning workouts is the only way I can fit it all in.

R


----------

